# Vote an answer girls



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey clomid chicks,

Just thought this would be a fun way to get through my wait.

Usually have irregular cycles (see below) but last three months been spot on 28 days.  This is my first cycle with clomid and now on day 30 so what do you think is going on.

Vote A, B or c and I'd prefer honesty as it will keep my head out the clouds.

A:  Its just my naf cycle getting back to being naf
B:  Its the clomid making my cycle longer
c:  Its because I am pregnant.

Know this is a bit daft but It will help me honest I'm not just going .

And if AF arrives or I get BFN or BFP when i finally brave it enough to test I can let you all know who got it right.

Cheers Chicks

     

Mrs Hxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Mrs H. I know that you know it could be any of the above, but I'm going to vote b. My cycles before Clomid were extremely erratic - anything from 19 days to 118 days! Since being on the Clomid they have been much more regular, but I've never had 2 cycles the same length in 4 cycles. I've also heard a lot of people say that Clomid has lengthened their cycles, so don't panic. It is a pain though when you were 28 days before.

Hoping I'm totally wrong and it's c! Have you tested?

Good luck.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

If you want an honest answer I'll say B - but I hope I'm wrong!!    The main reason for saying this is that clomid regulated me to 32 days but I have had the odd month at 33 or 34 days.
xxx


----------



## chillidog (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello,

Clomid made my cycles shorter - I was a regular 28 days and then went down to 26 days.  If your AF is late now (based on the last couple of months) and it is time to test then that is the only way to know. Clomid, AF and PG symptoms are very similar (so similar I didn't bother testing and took ibuprofen for my pre-menstrual cramps   which were infact because I was pg but didn't know and refused to test as I thought it was just clomid being clomid ).  Clomid is quite a strange experience as it makes you read everything into anything and symptoms are all so similar.

Good luck to you. x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks girls for your votes keep em coming,  Your helping me get through the not testing yet phase.

Thanks chillidog its great to here some positive news bout clomid and have to be honest not really feeling any symptoms of anything yet and today is day 31
Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy.

xx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

I will say B - but I hope I am wrong xxxx  It made my cycles a little longer too


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am hoping and praying it will be c)


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ditto Sarah - hope it's C but it was always B for me whilst I was on the   pills!!

sending you lots of     

S
xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Honey (great idea...!!)

Well i have to say my AF has been spot on during last two clomid cycles so i really hope it's option C chick for you this month

 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Arrrggg Girls,

Let it be C please but got a feeling like the majority of you it is B.  The wait is killing me but this is helping me and making me giggle at same time.  Have to be honest just scared to test incase its BFN.

What shall I do should I   ;

A:  Stick the wait out till weekend
B:  Just get test over with or
C:  Just pretend i'm pregnant even if its only till AF arrives    

Now I know you'll think I'm

In fact I should change my name to mrs indescisive as I probably won't do anything now without putting it to the vote.



Love to you all   xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd test!  How many days late off your normal cycle are you now - 3?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

b)  TEST!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi girls,

Thanks for your support and votes through the agonising wait but on day 32 the   is here but honestly feel fine about it and just means I get cracking with the next clomid cycle.  Thanks again girls you really helped

Love to you all.

xxx


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww sorry to hear you got a BFN.  

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww sorry the witch got you  but at least you know where you are upto now, sometimes its the not knowing thats the worst xxx


----------

